# Sliding patio door won't completely close



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

did you check the bottom track to see if its level?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm inclined to think it's the header that's out of level. The bottom rail just acts to keep the door panels aligned.


----------



## wobblybox (Dec 29, 2011)

*Patio slider*

Okay, here's the deal... I'm a female (not that it should matter, but I'm of the age where dad didn't exactly call me over while fixing stuffs)
I'm pretty good with learning new things, yet would checking the level mean using my level to see if it's out of plumb now?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

yes. check the track and the header both. a few photos might help also


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 on pictures and perhaps a bit more details.


----------

